# الضيقات



## ++sameh++ (23 مارس 2006)

ما هي الضيقات وما هو مصدرها؟ الضيقات يا اخوتي هي وبكل بساطة الابواب التي يحاول الشيطان الدخول عن طريقها الى انفسنا التي تكون حينها في اشد حالات الضعف...
من منا لم يتضايق ولم يتالم ولم يتذمر من الضيقات والمحن التي يمر بها؟؟
من منا لايضعف ولا يتافف من جراء هذه الضيقات التي يشعر انها تخنقه؟؟
من منا اساسا لم يمر بمثل هذه الظروف؟؟
صدقوني يا اخوتي بان جميعنا وبكل ثقة اقولها, جميعنا مر ويمر بضيقات ويشعر انه يصعب عليه احتمالها.
الضيقات يا اخوتي كما قلت هي الباب الذي يخيل الى الشيطان بانه يستطيع ان يدخل به الى نفس المؤمن, لكن من جهة اخرى الرب قد سمح لك بأن تجرب بهذه الضيقة وهو على علم ومتقين بانها لن تكون اكثر من احتمالك.
هذا اولا, وثانيا من طلب الرب في ضيقاته, لن يتاخر عليه الرب بل سينقذه وينجيه حتى لو كان ذلك في الهزيع الرابع.
ما اجمل ان نرى مجد الرب والطريقة التي ينشلنا بها من الضيقات والمحن, فمن تجربتي الخاصة اؤكد لكم يا اخوتي انه في كل ضيقة نجاني منها الرب, كانت طريقه انقاذه لم تخطر لي على بال, بل وافضل مما تمنيت ايضا!
الضيقات هي احدى الطرق التي يجب ان تقربنا من الرب, وليس ان تبعدنا عنه, ولا يجب ان تصدق الكلام الذي يزرعه داخلك ابليس بان الرب قد تخلى عنك, كلا يا اخوتي فهذا كذب وهراء, الرب لم ولن يتخلى عن اي انسان *طلب* مساعدته, لكن الاهم هو ان تطلب وتصلي وتسلم جميع امورك اليه, ولن اصدق بان الرب يتخلى عن اي انسان يطلبه.
لربما تستغرب بان الكثير من الاشخاص غير المؤمنين, الذين تراهم يعيشون عيشة هانئة وبدون ضيقات, ان هذا اكبر دليل على ان الرب قد ميزك لانه يحبك.
لقد سمعت مرة جملة اعجبتني جدا في احدى القنوات الفضائية المسيحية تقول: احد المؤمنين القريب جدا من الرب, الذي لمس دائما محبة الرب له بنشله من المحن, قد مرت عليه فترة من الزمن بدون محن وبدون ضيقات, فصلى الى الرب قائلا: يا رب! لماذا لا تفتقدني بالضيقات؟؟ 
لربما نجدها غريبة بان يشعر هذا الشخص بان الضيقات هي احدى علامات تفقد الله لابنه الانسان... لكن بكل ثقة استطيع ان اقول بانني مع هذه المقولة واؤيدها فالضيقات هي احدى الطرق لان نرى مجد الرب!
كما قلت وساقول دائما الضيقات هي باب للشيطان لان يدخل ويستغل ضعفك ايها المؤمن, ابن المسيح, ولو اعطيته هذه الفرصه فسيظل يدخل اليك من هذا المنفذ! لذلك يا اخي المؤمن واختي المؤمنة انصحكم بان تجعلوا الضيقات بابا للتمجيد الالهي والفرح الداخلي لانك بهذا ستكون على يقين بان الرب سمح لك بهذه التجربة لانه يحبك ولانه ميزك ولانك غالٍ جدا على قلبه, عندها, سيدرك الشيطان انه لم ينجح في مهمته, فنحن على يقين بأن حربنا ليست ضد لحم ودم بل ضد ارواح شريرة تسعى لتحطيم علاقتنا بالرب.
لذلك عندما تفرح بالضيقات, التي سيحاول الشيطان بان يشنها عليك حربا وراء الثانية, وعندما يرى بان لا تأبه به, سيمل وسيتركك وسيعلم ان التجارب والضيقات ليس منفذا له الى داخلك والاهم من ذلك انك طالما صليت ومجدت الرب فانك سترى مجده وسترى الطريقة العجيبة المعجزية التي لن تخطر لك على بال, التي بها سينشلك الرب من كل ضيقاتك, والعلقم الذي تذوقته سيحوله الى حلاوة تتذوقها وتعيشها...
اتمنى لكل المؤمنين النجاة والخلاص من التجارب, هللوا للرب, مجدوه وصلوا بلا انقطاع


----------



## Coptic Man (26 مارس 2006)

*ما اجمل الضيفة للمؤمن 

شكرا يا سامح علي الموضوع الجميل 

الرب يباركك*


----------



## ++sameh++ (28 مارس 2006)

*العفو أخى الحبيب مينا ، المهم اننا نقدر نستحمل الضيقة ومش نسقط فى منتصف الطريقة .*


----------



## blackguitar (1 أبريل 2006)

*الموضوع جميل اوى يا سامح وقوى *

*اسمحلى اوديه المرشد الروحى*


----------



## moga (2 أبريل 2006)

يستطيع الشيطان ان يسيج حولنا بالتجارب والضيقات من كل ناحية فيقيم حولنا اربعة حوائط ولا يدع فيها بابا او شباكا او اى منفذ ولكن امرا واحدا لا يستطيع ان يعمله ​وهو ان يضع لهذا البناء سقفا يمنع اتصالنا بالسماءوالصلاة هى المنفذ من تجارب العدو ​شكرا يا سامح موضوعك جميل اوى ربنا يعوضك​


----------



## ++sameh++ (15 أبريل 2006)

*شكراً ليك أخى الحبيب بلاك جيتار ، وشكراً ليكى أختى الغالية موجه ، ربنا معاكم ويبارككم .*


----------



## graces good (7 يونيو 2010)

*رد: الضيقات*



coptic man قال:


> *ما اجمل الضيفة للمؤمن *
> 
> *شكرا يا سامح علي الموضوع الجميل *
> 
> *الرب يباركك*


 هذا هو الخروج الحقيقى من الضيق            
بالقيامة فقط


----------



## Bnota_Zr†a (7 يونيو 2010)

> لقد سمعت مرة جملة اعجبتني جدا في احدى القنوات الفضائية المسيحية تقول: احد المؤمنين القريب جدا من الرب, الذي لمس دائما محبة الرب له بنشله من المحن, قد مرت عليه فترة من الزمن بدون محن وبدون ضيقات, فصلى الى الرب قائلا: يا رب! لماذا لا تفتقدني بالضيقات؟؟
> لربما نجدها غريبة بان يشعر هذا الشخص بان الضيقات هي احدى علامات تفقد الله لابنه الانسان... لكن بكل ثقة استطيع ان اقول بانني مع هذه المقولة واؤيدها فالضيقات هي احدى الطرق لان نرى مجد الرب!


موضوع طيب جدا 
شكراا لك​


----------



## happy angel (7 يونيو 2010)

*وما اكثر الفضائل التى يمكن أن نحصل عليها، إن كنا نتعامل مع الضيقات بطريقة روحية.

إنها تقوى النفس، وتمنحها ألواناً من الخبرات، سواء فى معالجة المشاكل، أو فى الرجاء والإيمان بعمل الله. أو فى الحكمة التى يقتنيها المختبرون، أو فى التدرب على الصمود وقوة الثبات أمام الضيقة حتى تنتهى، مع التدرب على الاحتمال والصبر
ميرسى موضوع جميل
ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


----------

